# دورة عن Statistical Process Control بعرض بوربوينت



## Eng.Ethan (27 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته : 

أخواني المهندسين .. أخواتي المهندسات ..

أرفق لسعادتكم دورة لكل من له اهتمامات بدراسة الجودة .. حيث تعتبر ال process Control من أول الخطوات لتعلم هندسة الجودة وفهم مبادئها و استيعاب اهدافها ..

أود أن أنوه إلى نقطة مهمة وهي أن خريج الهندسة عليه أن يكون ملماَ ولو بشكل متواضع بموضوع الجودة الشاملة نظراَ لما تتطلبه مصلحة العمل بشكل عام .. وما يتوقع من أدائك كمهندس بشكل خاص .. أترككم مع العرض ..

أتمنى لكم التوفيق​


----------



## صناعي1 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

ملف رائع 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.Foam (27 ديسمبر 2009)

جزالك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## Bajji (28 ديسمبر 2009)

Merci bien pour ce veritable Diapo


----------



## Eng.MQandeel (28 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووورة كتيير على هاي الدورة


----------



## SAIFASAD (26 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور جدا دورة متميزة


----------



## محمدشرعوب (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخي على هذا الملف اخوكم محمد السيد هندسه صناعيه - اليمن mohd2ah


----------



## Loverone (1 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سليمان عبد الملاك (5 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد حميدي الحسن (5 فبراير 2010)

مشكور و يعطيك العافية


----------



## im2ae2 (8 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## م/ عبدالرحمن حسام (2 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا على المجهود


----------



## خذير (5 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزادك الله علما


----------



## اسامةسلامة (6 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (30 مايو 2010)

نشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد ابوشادى (17 يونيو 2010)

موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------

